# Slam



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok so i know there is an inshore slam so how about a surf fishing slam lets hear your thoughts


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'd say, pomp, bluefish, redfish, whiting for the super slam. or any combination of the 3 for a slam


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

sweet i pulled it off 2 days ago plus he black drum


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I still like the hat trick better. Pomp, Black Drum and Redfish.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *chefpomp (4/22/2009)*I still like the hat trick better. Pomp, Black Drum and Redfish.


I'm for this combo. The others can be caught almost every trip out if you hit the times/tides just right.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This all sounds good to me but what about hardhead catfish? J/K


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where does the ladyfish & stingray fit in also? :banghead

Those 2 plus the friggin hardhead seems like all I can catch :doh


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Jellyfish, seaweed, and a sunburn is what I usually catch surf fishing...thank god for my boat


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I got a shirt a few years back called the "Trash Can Slam" Remora Ladyfish and Catfish...Pretty much the story of my life..


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i like the trash can slam 









well maybe on the beach we have a few ie. 

Trash Can Slam (catfish, stingray, buzz, sunburn)

Surf Slam (Pompano, Redfish, Black Drum, Buzz, Bluefish, whiting)

The North Wind Massacre (Pompano, Redfish, Cobia, King, DRUNK)

how does this suit you


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

beer, dip, sunburn


----------

